# Starting to make parallels



## rock_breaker (Nov 22, 2019)

Chucked up a piece of threaded 1 1/2" bolt to make support disks to be fastened on an angle plate in preparation to make 1/8" x 3/4" x 6" parallels when almost every thing that could go wrong did. As the carbide insert cutter approached the center when facing the 4 way started turning thus making a groove near the center nub as the compound advanced to the rear of the lathe.  Made some adjustments then finished facing the bolt end. Started removing the old threads and the short piece of bolt disappeared into the chuck. Ultimately installed a 1/2" HSS cutting tool taking 0.20" DOC and very slow travers. The cause of all this trouble was a very small chip broken out of the curve in the insert.  This project is to have some test work in the mill when I advertise it. The PO put 3/8" washers full length on a 3/8 x 4" bolt as a handle on the X feed wheel, so am waiting for 1" Delrin to replace the washers.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 22, 2019)

Most likely the chip occurred if you weren't on center with a very slow sfm.


----------



## rock_breaker (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks Mmcmdl, Both conditions did exist.


----------

